
Shigir Idol - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shigir_Idol
======
JohnJamesRambo
11,500 years is such a short time span. It is crazy how close to the dawn of
man you find yourself living in.

~~~
wil421
I was going to disagree with you until I broke 11,500 into generations. It’s
only ~383 generations which isn’t as high as I thought it might be.

~~~
crazydoggers
Non developed nation generations are usually closer to 20 years apart [1] and
probably would be closer to that for much of human history. So it’s closer to
575 generations. Your point still stands though... it’s not a lot of time in
the grand scheme of things.

BTW: The longest recorded family tree is that of Confucius which goes back 80
generations. [2]

1.[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation)

2.[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Family_tree](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Family_tree)

~~~
jacobush
Not bad, almost 20% of generations since dawn of man!

------
brianpgordon
> Scholars have proposed various theories about the carvings' meaning.
> Svetlana Savchenko, a researcher at the Sverdlovsk Regional Museum,
> suggested that the decoration tells the creation myth those who carved it
> believed in. Other researchers at the museum have suggested that the
> markings could have served as a navigational aid or map. Professor Mikhail
> Zhilin, an archaeologist at the Institute of Archaeology in Moscow, guessed
> that the statue could depict mythological creatures such as forest spirits.
> Archeologist Peter Vang Peterson, of the National Museum of Denmark,
> speculated that the idol could serve as a warning not to enter a dangerous
> area.

So are they just literally making things up? This reminds me of Motel of the
Mysteries. [http://sultanaeducation.org/wp-
content/uploads/2014/06/Motel...](http://sultanaeducation.org/wp-
content/uploads/2014/06/Motel-of-the-Mysteries-Macaulay.pdf)

~~~
TheGallopedHigh
Educated guesses would likely be a better term

------
dandare
This reminds me of Göbekli Tepe and the fact that it predates agriculture.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Göbekli_Tepe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Göbekli_Tepe)

Yuval Noah Harari in A Brief History of Humankind argues that it the need to
feed so many workers could lead to deliberate domestication of wild grains and
the agricultural revolution. (All in all, I do not recommend the book).

